# Rookie Motorhomer..



## Caroline H (Aug 23, 2019)

Recently purchased a 29.5ft Ford Tioga left hooker US conversion. Just getting to grips with her - hubby driving but I'm determined to take the wheel myself at some point! Have done a couple of local weekend events - the kids love it but now looking to see where on earth we can take this beast in the UK a bit further afield. We're near Cambridge and there doesn't seem much about so any tips and advice welcome for having a big'un! Loving the wild camping idea especially if we can rock up near a beach one day - that would be so cool. Determined to prove my doubters wrong!!


----------



## The laird (Aug 23, 2019)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## yorkslass (Aug 23, 2019)

Hi, :welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## argoose (Aug 23, 2019)

start small, get comfortable, expand :drive:


----------



## Makzine (Aug 23, 2019)

Hello and :welcome:


----------



## jeanette (Aug 24, 2019)

Hi and :welcome::camper:


----------



## trixie88 (Aug 24, 2019)

top o the morning to you....welcome


----------



## phillybarbour (Aug 26, 2019)

Hi and welcome along


----------

